# The best way to clean CD?



## andrewsmc (Sep 15, 2009)

What is it? Home remedies !


----------



## AsRock (Sep 15, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> What is it? Home remedies !



Bottled water will do the trick with a lint free cloth.  Of the dirt of the disk is a bit tougher use some isopropyl 50% will be just fine.

And when cleaning them clean from inside to outside of the disk.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 15, 2009)

I will try that , But i think i need more cleaning than that


----------



## AsRock (Sep 15, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> I will try that , But i think i need more cleaning than that



Whats on the disk ?.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 15, 2009)

scratches. And its kinda important.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 15, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> scratches. And its kinda important.



You can try one of those alcohol based cleaners. But scratches cannot be cleaned. they're permanent.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 15, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> scratches. And its kinda important.




There is some kits that supposed to fix scratches but if they work i don't know for sure, hopefully some one else could help you better with that issue.

You tried the disk in other players see if the data is extractable of the disk if so youcould make a image of the disk and put it on a new one. will have to find out if there is any copy protection on it too so you could do a true image of it.

EDIT:
If all fails you could try contacting the company who has them made see if they will sell you a new one as some companys do replacements for like $5-$10.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 15, 2009)

More info on this Image thing? I have Express Burn and i and trying to "Copy" it and it get all the way done and then give me an error that it couldnt read it.... !


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2009)

I've heard that rubbing toothpaste all over the disc can help sometimes...

If the disc is truly scratched beyond repair, get a soft sponge and some comet. Run water over the disc and dampen the sponge. Sprinkle comet all over the disc and scrub in circular motions. This should scratch the disc up a lot, but the scratches will be so small it shouldn't be a problem for the reader. The massive amount of small scratches caused by the comet and the sponge should wear down the disc do the nasty deep gouges are no longer as nasty or as deep, thus readable. I saw my uncle do it with a windows vista disc once. The disc was unreadable until he did the comet trick on it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 15, 2009)

I use brasso to buff the scratches off my discs.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 15, 2009)

fresh man juice


----------



## BroBQ (Sep 27, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> scratches. And its kinda important.



I've always used toothpaste. It works, and works well ...


----------



## v12dock (Sep 27, 2009)

10% rubbing alcohol 90% distilled water


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

I just use my itouch cloth everywhere... awesome lol...

Try PowerIso


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 27, 2009)

There was something called Dr. CD that WAS REALLY REALLY GOOD. My uncle had it and I borrowed it from him since I left my Oblivion DVD in my PC while I was moving it, it got knocked out of place and as soon as I turned my PC on I heard this awful noise (It was of my Oblivion DVD geting scratched up. I take it out and find these horriable Marks all around on the outside deep scratches too. I thought it was a goner, wouldn't Work. Used that DR. CD or DVD and it fixed it! Point is that shit worked.

If your too cheap or can't find that then I would use Toothpaste (let it sit for ten min), Windex Window Cleaner, and alcohol with some water wiped down with a good cloth as most other people suggested.


----------



## Binge (Sep 27, 2009)

any kind of polish really that will not leave a residue or discolor the disc.  My favorite is good-ol toothpaste.


----------



## techspec6 (Sep 27, 2009)

Car Wax works well in my experience.  Wax it, let it dry completely and buff it off.  Insert the disk and copy off the data immediately.

Jason


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 27, 2009)

Many I know sing the praises of Turtle Wax.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 27, 2009)

lol...there was also a banana peal method ...not sure if it works but thought i would mention it.


----------



## Sir_Real (Sep 27, 2009)

10 secs in the microwave


----------



## shevanel (Sep 27, 2009)

toothpaste is like liquid sandpaper... don't use it on a cd.. 

my dumbass has tried before and it made it worse.

I will def try the comet method next time I ever have a cd problem..


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 27, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> 10 secs in the microwave



your kidding right?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2009)

You do it first to your windows dvd Sir_Real to proove it works then


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Sep 27, 2009)

tigger said:


> You do it first to your windows dvd Sir_Real to proove it works then



nevermind the dvd lol, metal and microwaves = fail


----------



## fenurch (Sep 27, 2009)

Microwave works magic on CD's/DVD's 
I suggest you stick your CD/DVD in the microwave and put a block of soap on top of it, cook for 1 minute and the scratches will be gone.
As well as the CD


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

because there will be no more CD?


----------



## d3fct (Sep 27, 2009)

very carefully, lol j/k i've heard toothpaste, and peanut butter works well, never tried either. I used to have a lil device called cd doctor, it would buff off the scratches and make it like new again.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 27, 2009)

I think the idea with a microwave is so the protective layer ( which is what is scratched ) melts and fills in the scratches lol.



d3fct said:


> very carefully, lol j/k i've heard toothpaste, and peanut butter works well, never tried either. I used to have a lil device called cd doctor, it would buff off the scratches and make it like new again.



Yep it removes the protective  layer to the scratches are not so deep.  So really you should make a good copy of the disk and store it away just like toothpaste.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2009)

For Disk Scratches, i suggest going to Play N Trade if one is in your town, but to clean a Disk, either CD Doctor or a CD Cleaner/Repair unit, or Paper Towel with Alcohol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 27, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> For Disk Scratches, i suggest going to Play N Trade if one is in your town, but to clean a Disk, either CD Doctor or a CD Cleaner/Repair unit, or Paper Towel with Alcohol.



Oh yeah thats what it was called CD Doctor. I thought it was DR.CD lol.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 28, 2009)

Cleaning I wash my hands with dish soap *removes oil from the skin*, then i wash it under the warm water with a little more dish soap on my finger tips very lightly, I have cleaned all sorts of stuff on discs you couldn't imagine this way never leaving a scratch.

As for removing scratches, you are best off bringing it to a place with a real disc buffer, generally music shops have them, your smaller company ones seem to more than anyone else.

Best way you can do it at home is with a lint free cloth and some polishing compound for autobody work, best way I have found anyways.


----------

